# Sonde carrier opinions



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ready to pull the trigger on this. Anyone have any exprience with these? I was planning on buying the 7/8 and 5/8 sectional cable adapter. Good/bad idea? Only need 1 or do I need both, etc.

http://www.eplsolutions.net/Sonde_Carriers.html


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Oooooh!...That's brilliant!

I want, but sorry...don't know anything about them myself.

I will be following this thread, though :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Ready to pull the trigger on this. Anyone have any exprience with these? I was planning on buying the 7/8 and 5/8 sectional cable adapter. Good/bad idea? Only need 1 or do I need both, etc.
> 
> http://www.eplsolutions.net/Sonde_Carriers.html


AJ Coleman has one on the half inch cable with a 2" ptrap on display. The sonde carrier goes through the trap eith ease by hand.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

is it 512 MHZ?

How much? I need that.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Its just a sonde carrier. You still have to buy the sonde and put in the carrier. Its just an alternative to taping the sonde on to the cable.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> is it 512 MHZ?
> 
> How much? I need that.


It is 512. I was talking to shane about it yesterday and brought up a great point that the ridgid model unscrews so If I ever went reverse, I would lose the sonde. I can't remeber the exact number but do remember that it was maybe 30$ more than the ridgid model.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> It is 512. I was talking to shane about it yesterday and brought up a great point that the ridgid model unscrews so If I ever went reverse, I would lose the sonde. I can't remeber the exact number but do remember that it was maybe 30$ more than the ridgid model.


I have the 5/8" and the 7/8" if you would like to borrow them.

Mark


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> It is 512. I was talking to shane about it yesterday and brought up a great point that the ridgid model unscrews so If I ever went reverse, I would lose the sonde. I can't remeber the exact number but do remember that it was maybe 30$ more than the ridgid model.


I imagine one would use the sonde on a particular cable most often (for me on my new k-50 sectional), so I'd just lock-tite that adapter on the sonde carrier and not worry about trying to remember not to reverse.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I have the 5/8" and the 7/8" if you would like to borrow them.
> 
> Mark


 Thanks but I should be good. Pulled the trigger and was shipped out today.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, that's cool. How much does one of those run? 








Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just got them in, very nice. Worth every penny.


----------

